# north Ga jon boat tournaments?



## ChristopherA.King (Aug 30, 2011)

I have seen the a few of the jon boat clubs on here but it seems like they are all mostly middle or south Ga. does anyone know of a club here in the north Ga. area? If not any idea how to put one together? Do you have to have special permission to have a tournament on a lake? There are some pretty good lake up this way that would be great fishing for jon boats.


----------



## drewpatt (Aug 30, 2011)

A couple of buddies & myself were talking about this the other day. I think it would be fun.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Aug 30, 2011)

So who could chime in and tell us how to get something like this started?


----------



## DAWGFISH66 (Aug 30, 2011)

Check out these clubs. 

http://www.bassanglersofnorthgeorgia.com/indexframes.html  and http://www.smallwateranglerteams.webs.com/


Both of their seasons are done and may be looking for new members for next year.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Aug 30, 2011)

Talked to Russ from b.a.n.g today great guy hopefully will get to hook up with them the lakes they fish are just what I was looking for (close to home)


----------

